# Couching rates



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm just wondering when I actually find a couch here in South Central Indiana what I could expect to pay for instructional rates?


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Every coach is different and it depends on their level of certification.
In our area prices range from free to $75 hour.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

that's a tough one since price can vary by region in addition to experience.

it would depend on what at level you are currenly shooting.
it would depend on what your goals are.
it would depend on the coaches experience.
location could be a factor...a $40 coach from Texas my be 70/80 in California.

If you're a hunter that simply wants to have a bit more confidence, that would be a different price than that of someone that is a 300 55x shooter wanting to pick up a few more X's.

I'm 35hr and know people that are 25hr, while others are 45 and yet know a couple that are up to 75. Each coach is worth their rate based on what they have the ability to coach. I know a couple coaches that should charge more but feel they're not in it for the money.

Probably the hardest part will be not finding a coach in your price range but finding one that you just mesh with....not all student/coach relationships work well. Doesn't mean the coach is bad...just a bad connection.

What ever coach you find, give it time to work as it take a while for people to get that trust/confidence established. Just remember, coaching isn't magic...be realistic about your expectations, follow their instruction, if you don't get it- ask THEM. I see a lot of people here getting coaching only to get validation on this site....this says they don't trust their coach


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a new. Both to bow hunting and archery, but I have a passion for this and want to be at pro level across the board-no limits. I found a pro shop that offers instruction at $40 a half hour or $80 an hour. I made an appointment for my first half hour session on the 6th. Any other advice on how to reach my goal?


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CarbonTech6 said:


> I'm a new. Both to bow hunting and archery, but I have a passion for this and want to be at pro level across the board-no limits. I found a pro shop that offers instruction at $40 a half hour or $80 an hour. I made an appointment for my first half hour session on the 6th. Any other advice on how to reach my goal?


Ask questions.
Soak up the answers.

TEST.
Experiment.
Verify.

How do you figure out good advice from bad advice?

Simple.

Do your shooting results improve?

How do you find a good roofer?
You take a chance, and if your roof does not leak, you found a good roofer.

So,
how do you find a good coach?

You take a chance,
give it time to soak in,
and then simply look at your results.

Are you improving?
Does the instruction make sense to you?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

CarbonTech6 said:


> I'm a new. Both to bow hunting and archery, but I have a passion for this and want to be at pro level across the board-no limits. I found a pro shop that offers instruction at $40 a half hour or $80 an hour. I made an appointment for my first half hour session on the 6th. Any other advice on how to reach my goal?


Just want to add to Alan's comments.

Too many people have completely unrealistic expectations of their coaches. For some reason people belive that going to a coach is like going to a math teacher with a formula question...a few minutes and "Oh, I get it". Archery takes work.

If you'll keep in mind that archery is one of the most difficult sports to do well with, you'll ease the frustration. The amount of strength, endurance, coordination it takes to precisely place a projectile down range multiple times is astonishing....it won't happen over night.

If there is something that your coach gives you to work on, give it time. It may come quickly, it make take weeks for it to click...no worries- that's just the name of the game.


Pay more attention to form- where the arrows land aren't important right now- they'll find their mark later.
don't work on too much at one time. Find the one thing that you struggle with the most and work on that...working on several things at once means nothing is the focus.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

I would like to add to Alan's comments too.

Keep in mind that if you make a change the improvement may not be instantaneous. When making a form change you may see 
a period where you do worse rather than better until you are accustomed to the change. That is something that you should discuss with the coach.

As Fury90flier mentioned, some people expect too much from a coach. You can't expect miracles or overnight success.
Questions? ASK. Your coach is not a mind reader. 
Does that advise that your coach gave you not seem to work out? Pick up the phone, etc.
And the last and most important one:
If a change is causing you PAIN then you should stop and talk to your coach. Don't go and shoot an entire tournament and show up to work on Monday virtually unable to use your
bow arm or something like that.


----------

